# projector



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm looking for an inexpensive good quality projector for my new HT room complete light control nd dimension are 25x15 what would be a good size screen for this type room I really could use some help 


thanks Don


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Projector*

What is your budget for the projector and screen combined?


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Projector*

I really am open for this screen I was going to diy paint and projector HD for my size room I don't know? what would be an economical projector with HDMI hook up but me DENON reciever is component hook up I'm confused but I would say my budget would about 800.00


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Projector*



don5738 said:


> I really am open for this screen I was going to diy paint and projector HD for my size room I don't know? what would be an economical projector with HDMI hook up but me DENON reciever is component hook up I'm confused but I would say my budget would about 800.00


Screen size will be dictated more by seating distance than room size. How far will you be away from the screen? If you're going the DIY paint route, simply paint the largest possible screen you think you'd want and cut it back until you find the screen size that works best for you.

As for projectors, do you have a preference between DLP and LCD? Do you plan to ceiling mount or shelf mount? If shelf mounting, how far will the projector be from the screen? If ceiling mounting, can you center the projector to the screen? How high are your ceilings? These are all questions you need to answer before people can recommend a specific projector for you.

You don't need to run HDMI to your receiver...just between the projector and the video source (e.g. cable box/DVD player). If you wish, you could also run component video from your video sources...the only real downside is that you won't be able to upconvert from your DVD player. You'll then need to run a digital audio cable (coax or optical) from your video source to your receiver.


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Projector*

thanks for the info yes it will be ceiling mount center of room also seats from first row will be approx.10' also ceiling height 8.5'


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Projector*

I think from 92" to 100" screen, from 10 feet. 

The Mitsubishi HC 1500

http://projectorpeople.com/projectors/projdtls.asp?itemid=22951&itmname=Mitsubishi+HC1500


Optoma HD70

http://projectorpeople.com/projectors/projdtls.asp?itemid=21351&itmname=Optoma+HD70

Epson powerlite cinema 400

http://projectorpeople.com/projecto...&itmname=Epson+PowerLite+Cinema+400+(B-Stock)

and visualapex has a Elite Manual 16:9 92in for $68

http://www.visualapex.com/accessori...sp?chPartNumber=M92UCH&MFR=Elite&Type=Screens


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Projector*

Another good entrance projector is the Acer ph530 which can be found for $700 if you look hard enough , As for the screen I have the da-lite video spectra (which I bought at onlyscreens.com)with the Acer and it makes a great combo.


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Projector*

I Have an Hc1500, and despite a small hickup from buying it used i LOVE it. Mitsu's cust service it top notch once your through the hoops (bought my PJ on ebay, DONT DO THAT!)

in a room your size i wo9uld agree with the 92" but 110" is also a good shot.

i ended up with a Maxuma screen (2.3 gain) and lemmie tell ya, even in full daylight i can still jam out some Halo 3!


ill get som pix of my setup if you like?

curt


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Projector*

hey curt thanks for the info send some pics i was retinking the screen deal i think i'm going to use paint


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Projector*



don5738 said:


> hey curt thanks for the info send some pics i was retinking the screen deal i think i'm going to use paint



illt ake some pix in the morning.

i looked into pain too.. trust me, get the screen. its worth it!
my screen was 265! thats not bad ya know!

ill post back tomorrow..


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

*hitachi home 1 projector*

I have HT room approx. 15x25 and heard about this Hitachi homrofector I was wondering if any one had any info on it I could purchase new in box for 400.00 let me know.



Don


----------



## Blasphemy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: hitachi home 1 projector*

Don

before i bought my HC1500 i did about 3 weeks worth of research.
most the info i found was reading information i found through google.

just type your PJ name and then "reviews" and go from there.

best advice i could give you

curt


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

does anyone have anything good to say about epson powerlite 77c projector I could get it dirt cheap but I dont know how will it perform for my theater room any ideas let me know



Don


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I guess it depends what your looking for in a projector. It's not 720p native and the contrast is a little low at 400:1, but if it's "dirt cheap", you can always sell it and get your money back if you had to. You can see the specs on it here:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_77c.htm


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

hey thanks for the info, will this projector give high def picture and will it perform well for home theater use, also I could pick this up for 300.00 new but should I buy this or just add a couple buck for diff, unit? let me know what you think

thanks Don


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

*epson 77c*

I purchased this epson 77c projector for 200.00 new in box and I'm in the middle of HT build and I hung projector with my DIY bracket came out really good for about 18.00 well anyway it seems to be really bright it hangs approx. 15ft from my screen wall and first row seats will be 10ft away and third row seat will be 21ft away screen is set to approx. 120inch will this be to big? should i scale it down also I have VGA computer plug on back can I get high HDMI cable for this? Projector is capable of 1080I the contrast is only 400 to 1 will this be a problem ? room is total light control


----------



## Keith from Canada (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: epson 77c*



don5738 said:


> I purchased this epson 77c projector for 200.00 new in box and I'm in the middle of HT build and I hung projector with my DIY bracket came out really good for about 18.00 well anyway it seems to be really bright it hangs approx. 15ft from my screen wall and first row seats will be 10ft away and third row seat will be 21ft away screen is set to approx. 120inch will this be to big? should i scale it down also I have VGA computer plug on back can I get high HDMI cable for this? Projector is capable of 1080I the contrast is only 400 to 1 will this be a problem ? room is total light control


You purchased a multimedia projector, not a home theater projector. I can't speak to this particular projector but I can tell you that of the multimedia projectors that I've seen, I can't imagine you'll get a very good HT image. 400:1 contrast ratio is incredibly low for any serious viewing.


----------

